# zufallsgenerator bauen



## zigelei (15 Januar 2010)

hallo zusammen 
vie kann ich ein zufall generator bauen


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2010)

http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=195111


----------



## jabba (15 Januar 2010)

Den finde ich besser :


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Den finde ich besser



wäre aber besser in der kategorie Antriebstechnik aufgehoben.


----------



## jabba (15 Januar 2010)

Warum geht doch auch mit Dioden statt Bällen, dann gehört es in Elektronik


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Januar 2010)

@Jabba:
Meinst du, dass deine Kugel auch Dioden ausfördern kann ?
Und wenn ja, wie sieht das dann in den Röhren aus ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Friese_250 (18 Januar 2010)

*moin moin*

och ganz einfach -
Temperatursensor - an Auswert Elektronik schalten
und dann die 1/1000 Stelle  °C als Zufallszahl 

21,473X 
______A

Nee geht wirklich  wollte mal ein Typ vom Eichamt  (Köln? - Wuppertal?) so haben Die Raumtemperatur auf 1/1000°C *ROFL* messen und anzeigen.

Friese_:sc8:


----------



## TommyG (18 Januar 2010)

ACK,

'el Doctore', also 'hohes Titel mir nullnix Ahnung', fand die graden Kurven doof. So wurden Temperatur, PH- Wert einer Regentonne und die Windgeschwindigkeit zu einem analogen Brei vermanscht und in drei Verstärkungen auf 5 Schreiber gelegt, alls bunt, alles ok...

No fake, das habt Ihr alle bezahlt, Kläranlage im Ruhrgebiet...

Greetz, Tom

(Zum Glück ~ 30 Jahre her..., mein alter Herr war der Zwangsausführende...)

BTT:
Die Easy von KM kann sowas. Dort können die Zeiten 'zufällig' kommen. Prima für Einbrecher- Abwehr...


----------

